# Houston area GTO owner Role Call



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I am in Rosenberg, TX, looking to meet other GTO owners in the Houston area. I am also an ASE certified mechanic if any of you need help installing mods. 

Danny
713-397-9161 Cell
[email protected] 


arty:


----------



## Ba Ba Black Goat (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Danny-

I am about to buy an 06 A4 GTO from the Beaumont area. I want t do some minor mods to it. Some of the things I am thinking about are:

Cold Air Intake:
http://www.autoanything.com/shoppin..._guide.aspx?se=valant_cold_air_intake_systems

Intake Manifold:
http://www.litewarehouse.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=120

Exhaust
http://www.motorsporttech.com/gto_exhaust01.asp



Do you have any suggestions? Do you know how to find a "Mod Friendly" Dealer in or near Beaumont or Houston?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

Ba Ba Black Goat said:


> Hi Danny-
> 
> I am about to buy an 06 A4 GTO from the Beaumont area. I want t do some minor mods to it. Some of the things I am thinking about are:
> 
> ...


MTI in houston has mods, but I would try the parts for sale section in this forum first. A lot of things are fine used, ie. exhaust, CAI. You really don't need an intake manifold upgrade unless you are doing major engine mods. Hope this helps


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

What's up Danny. I am Blake and I live in the Spring area, but work near Hobby. I have an O5 Torried Red M6. I am looking do change the exaust with something that is a little louder but not extreamly loud. What would you suggest?


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

jortegasr said:


> What's up Danny. I am Blake and I live in the Spring area, but work near Hobby. I have an O5 Torried Red M6. I am looking do change the exaust with something that is a little louder but not extreamly loud. What would you suggest?



I would go with the corsa catback.


----------



## silvergeeteeoh (Mar 31, 2006)

checkin in - The Woodlands - north of houston...

only seen 2 in my area - one was an '04 black.


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a BOM M6 on order that should be here mid July. I will be moving to Houston the beginning of August. I've already been drooling over some of MTI and HPE's stuff. Are they super expensive on their installs? I don't want anything too major - full exhaust, CAI, dyno tune and such.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

They have competitive pricing.


----------



## CP1 (Sep 29, 2004)

QSGTO said:


> I am in Rosenberg, TX, looking to meet other GTO owners in the Houston area. I am also an ASE certified mechanic if any of you need help installing mods.
> 
> Danny
> 713-397-9161 Cell
> ...


www.gulfcoastgtos.com

In addition, our car show is coming up on May21st. Here is the flyer.










For more info, call Heather Stevens at 281 452 0855 or email [email protected]


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

Checking in new G.O.A.T. owner in Sugar Land, Tx


----------



## 1969+37=2006 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Friendswood Goat*

I've got a 06M6 QS 18s and lovin it. 

Anyone thinkg about doing the SCCA event at theGreyhound park this weekend????arty:


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

MLegere said:


> Checking in new G.O.A.T. owner in Sugar Land, Tx[/QUOTE
> Welcome to the forumarty:


----------

